# JSP vs Servlet!



## seawolf (4. Mrz 2004)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage!

Und zwar wollte ich auf der Uni ein Project mit Java- Servlets realisieren ( was mit dynamischen html seiten no na  ) , allerdings hat mein prof gemeint ich soll das mit JSP UND mit Servlets realisieren??

Dachte jsp und servlets sind dasselbe , nur das bei Serlvets der java ode steht und in dem ist der html code drinenn und bei jsp ists eben genau umgekehrt!

Bzw wenn eine jsp seite das erstemal aufgerufen wird dann wird sie eh in ein servlet umgewandelt oder?

Ich sollte jetzt die business logik in einem servlet machen und die präsentation in einem jsp nur wie mache ich das?
ich meine das servlet ruft dann jsp seiten auf oder wie? bzw wie funkt das?

kann mir wer dazu einen link oder noch besser ein buch empfehlen weil ich finde nur Bücher die entweder das eine oder das andere beschreiben ( schon klar das das verwandte themen sind  aber es wird nirgends wo erwähnt das man beide technologien parallel einsetzen sollte/kann!!


vielen dank

seawolf


----------



## Samurider (8. Mrz 2004)

Im Prinzip hast du Recht, das eine wird aus dem anderen erzeugt.
Man kann zwar beides miteinander verknüpfen (besser: gleichzeitig in einem Projekt nutzen), aber inwieweit das Sinn macht, ist vom Problem abhägig.
Einen Link kann ich dir nicht geben, vielleicht fragst du deinen Prof noch einmal, ob er das ein wenig erläutern kann. Vielleicht hat er sich nur unklar ausgedrückt.

Gruß,
JT


----------



## citizen_erased (22. Mrz 2004)

folgenes erzeugte bei mir einen aha-effekt.

wie du schon sagtest, wird in jsp-seiten java-code-schnippseln inmitten einer auszeichnungssprache wie html integriert.
bei servlets ist es andersherum. hier hast du faktisch nur reine java-anweisungen. einige dieser anweisungen können benutzt werden, um html-dokumente zu erzeugen.
hierraus ergibt sich ein grosser unterschied. mit jsp kannst du dokumente einer auszeichnungssprache dynamisieren und dabei java benutzen.
mit servlets musst du nicht unbedingt html-dokumente erzeugen. das ergebnis eines servlets kann auch eine grafik sein, die an den klienten geschickt wird.


----------



## me.toString (22. Mrz 2004)

mit JSP's alleine kannst du keine richtige Logic aufbauen (wenn du's doch tust, hast du ein super schlechtes Design deiner Anwendung !!!). Eine Applikation nur auf Servlets basierend macht man heutzutage auch nicht mehr, da Ändeungen, die das Layout betreffen (andere Farbe, anderer Text ...) zur Folge hätte, dass der Code neu compiliert werden muss. Deshalb mischt man die beiden Sachen miteinander:
Das Servlet nimmt alle Anfragen entgegen und leitet sie, entsprechend der Übergabeparameter an die sogen. Actionklassen weiter, die diese eine spezielle Anfrage erledigen ... dazu werden z.B. die Daten aus Datenbanken geholt oder andere Sachen gemacht (eben alles was du mit einer Java-Applikation auch kannst) ... und dann werden die Ergebnisse an die entsprechende JSP weitergeleitet, die dann für die Anzeige verantwortlich ist ... die JSP enthält zwar auch noch Java-Code ... aber keine Logic ... es werden lediglich die Ergebnis-DAten aus dem Request geholt und in entsprechender Weise dargestellt.

wenn's noch Fragen gibt ... einfach posten

Michael


----------

